# Tapatalk



## GerritVisagie (10/5/17)

Has anyone else noticed that after one of the recent updates, tapatalk doesn't "inform" you anymore on post in threads you followed?

When you go into that thread, it almost looks like the follow option is turned "on halfway" and as soon as you participate in the tread again, it turns "full on" 
Could be just me breaking something, or maybe other members have had this too?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/17)

Have not notices that, Its actually annoys me with the millions of Notifications all the time. I use a browser most of the time.


----------



## Vinay (10/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Has anyone else noticed that after one of the recent updates, tapatalk doesn't "inform" you anymore on post in threads you followed?
> 
> When you go into that thread, it almost looks like the follow option is turned "on halfway" and as soon as you participate in the tread again, it turns "full on"
> Could be just me breaking something, or maybe other members have had this too?
> ...


I do experience something similar.
I usually get extremely delayed updates from tapatalk and sometimes I don't get any updates at all and at a random time all the updates just decide to flood my notification bar regardless of me being connected to WiFi or my normal service provider. I also don't receive any notifications of pm's. I usually go onto the browser site and check my inbox there. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (10/5/17)

Dietz said:


> Have not notices that, Its actually annoys me with the millions of Notifications all the time. I use a browser most of the time.


Correction... I havent updated yet. Possibly why im still getting all notifications.


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/5/17)

So it's not just me. 
I thought this forum had died down completely. I'd get 1 or 2 notifications a day. 
Glad to report, after visiting ALL my followed threads, we're back up to 40!
Whoo hoo


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

